# New Necrons Inbound



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, Necrons ARE coming in early 2011. 

I went into a GW today, and when I bought a box of Necron warriors, the manager said "I guess you've heard the rumblings about the new Necrons coming in early 2011?"

They're COMING!!!!


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

never trust a GW manager. they get told the same things we do, except that they're not allowed to use forums, so they never hear leaks. Grey Knights/Inquisition seem set to be the early release for next year.

that being said, it seems quite likely that the Necrons will be re-released within the next two years.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

admiraldick said:


> never trust a GW manager.


Ha ha, if you say so. :laugh: Still, the rumour must have some truth to it.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

admiraldick said:


> never trust a GW manager. they get told the same things we do, except that they're not allowed to use forums, so they never hear leaks. Grey Knights/Inquisition seem set to be the early release for next year.
> 
> that being said, it seems quite likely that the Necrons will be re-released within the next two years.


They're told stuff about three months in advance, so if the guy was confident there could be some truth to it.


----------



## BLANK (Mar 14, 2009)

admiraldick said:


> never trust a GW manager. they get told the same things we do, except that they're not allowed to use forums, so they never hear leaks.


And you know this how?

They could easily surf forums or join up with a second email account if they really wanted to.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Necrons are after the Grey Knights.. pretty much every reliable rumour source has said that.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

admiraldick said:


> never trust a GW manager. they get told the same things we do, except that they're not allowed to use forums, so they never hear leaks. Grey Knights/Inquisition seem set to be the early release for next year.
> 
> that being said, it seems quite likely that the Necrons will be re-released within the next two years.


After all the teasers we've heard I would say within the next year seems much more likely.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Any idea what models are getting revamped?


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I haven't really been following the Necron rumours, but from what I've heard, pretty much all of them. Warriors are meant to be remodelled along the lines of Immortals, although all necrons look the same to me, so I personally won't see much difference.

There's got to be half a dozen necron rumour threads by now. They'd have to have the best info regarding their release. Since Grey Knights are supposedly meant to be around April/May now, I'd imagine we'd see Necrons Q4, perhaps November like the Dark Eldar release.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I cant see the current plastics changing, they are perfectly fine as is, if anything the range will be expanded so new previously unseen plastics for previously unseen units are more likely.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Ugh.....another damned Imperial Force:threaten:will be next. Fifth edition should just get renamed Imperium 40K with a very small smattering of anyone else. You would almost think they wanted everyone to play Space Marine/IG model based armies only.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

darktide said:


> Ugh.....another damned Imperial Force:threaten:will be next. Fifth edition should just get renamed Imperium 40K with a very small smattering of anyone else. You would almost think they wanted everyone to play Space Marine/IG model based armies only.


Hi, who's sexy, and doesn't give a shit?

Hi, I'm Vaz, nice to meet you.

Although, what your post has to do with Necrons, I don't have a clue.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

I hope we see a lot of options for plastic. Really I don't see many new units coming about but plastic of the old ones would be great. Someone has to be moved to troops I'm sure most of us would hope. Just hard to imagine anything but Flayed Ones being put there as the rest would be very costly for a Troop choice.

Really, deep down, I am hoping for a metal Monolith model.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Why a metal monolith?

And there definitely needs to be more than one troop choice and HQ choice. It's just ridiculous as it is.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

Catpain Rich said:


> Why a metal monolith?
> 
> And there definitely needs to be more than one troop choice and HQ choice. It's just ridiculous as it is.


Firstly to see just how heavy that thing could be.

And second in case I ever really lose a game to a completely annoying opponent. At least then I can chuck my Monolith at his army and he'll be out of 40k for a few months trying to get his bits and pieces to glue back together.

:laugh:


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

StalkerZero said:


> At least then I can chuck my Monolith at his army and he'll be out of 40k for a few months trying to get his bits and pieces to glue back together.


Not to mention the time it would take him to recover from the coma should you accidentally hit them.

I seem to remember some talk of immortals going to troops, but I don't know how reliable this was. To be frank, nothing is set in stone for this codex release, so anything we 'know' is but mere speculation. However I agree that Necrons deserve at least two troops choices.

A thought occurs- Necron lords can have different body types, right? What if these body types unlocked different units as troops/scoring units?


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

Some of the rumors I've heard, mostly learned here on Heresy are:

- Immortals being resculpted plastic, but made larger
- New unit called a Necromancer
- New Lord diversification (i.e. different levels, options, rules, etc)
- New troop option (but no one seems to know what it is, or if it's something we currently have, just being moved to troops)
- New C'Tan

Less reliable or more ridiculous rumors:

- C'Tan becoming Apoc Only
- Special Character Necron Lords
- Necron Lords that are Avatars of a C'Tan (channeling some of the power of a C'Tan)
- Forge World redoing the C'Tan range and making them larger similar to the 4 Greater Daemons


There are two or three threads here on heresy that have a bunch more rumors than this. I would check those out.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

New C'tan would be gorgeous.... if they Apoc them, I will cry.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

darktide said:


> Ugh.....another damned Imperial Force:threaten:will be next. Fifth edition should just get renamed Imperium 40K with a very small smattering of anyone else. You would almost think they wanted everyone to play Space Marine/IG model based armies only.


 Dude... Daemonhunters are so miserably fucked at the moment, beyond that of Necrons...

Those guys deserve a turn...

Their codex is several pieces of paper, ffs.

anyway, Not so fussed about necrons, they need re-doing, will be nice to see how they turn out. I've always thought 'Cron warriors would be hard to improve, the models are pretty decent.

Hope monoliths are changed, those things are garishly ugly. Make me feel slightly ill when one (or more) is put on the gaming table.
I mean.. it's just a big fucking triangle.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Most necron rumours say the majority of the lines being redone. Some are defiantely getting resculpted bigger, and tehres been rumours too that they are meant to be going more 'Organic metal' then Terminator in styling.... so it wouldn't surprise me to see a complete range redo for them like they did with DE.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

coke123 said:


> Warriors are meant to be remodelled along the lines of Immortals,


warriors will be kept the same,
there may be an adjustment for the sprues of monoliths but that's all in regards to monoliths.

I believe virtually everything else will slowly be remodelled over a few waves


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

Personally I think there biggest change needs to be getting rid of 'phase out' I hear they are replaceing we'll be back with feel no pain i hope they dont if they do that would get rid of that necron feeling that makes them different


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

CardShark said:


> Personally I think there biggest change needs to be getting rid of 'phase out' I hear they are replaceing we'll be back with feel no pain i hope they dont if they do that would get rid of that necron feeling that makes them different


But in the end FNP is much more beneficial than WBB. Depending on how they work it with the Monolith ability to give a second roll.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

StalkerZero said:


> But in the end FNP is much more beneficial than WBB. Depending on how they work it with the Monolith ability to give a second roll.


I agree but me and my friend did two battles to test which is more effective and they both had their ups or downs however we still believe their biggest flaw is 'phase out' it would also be lovely if their gause weapons were good against vehicles again (they might be given rending i hear)


----------



## Silensedge (Apr 2, 2010)

I heard the new Codex was set for early 2011, like by March, and that Tomb Spyders were being remodelled and made plastic. That's all I've been told.


Also, to the person on page two complaining about Grey Knights;

Have you seen the Necron Summary Sheet? Look at that. Now the Space Marine sheet. Now the Necron sheet. Seeing much difference?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

FNP > WBB.

If they do come out, I'll start a Necron army for sure. Always loved playing as them in DoW, but have been waiting for a revamp before starting the army.

I got a lot of armies planned for next year actually...My Iron Snakes in my sig, necrons and DH if they are released, my Snakebite orks, and paintin gmy little brothers chaos marines :S lol


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

I still have the WD from when the Necrons were first released as an actual army back in Third Edition. There was one statement in it I've never forgotten:

"The defining image of a Necron army was to be the hundreds of ranks of Necron warriors. In order to achieve this we upped the squad size and made Necron Warriors the only troop choice." 

While I'm not exactly a supporter of Necrons, I do have to say that I think they nailed that particular part of the fluff perfectly. Just the legions upon legions of Necron warriors comprising the forces.

With that said, I do understand the issues with having only a single Troops choice. However, I do not think that moving the flayed ones to the Troops section would be the answer. Fluff wise, the Flayed ones are meant to be the terror units. The machines who have just enough memory of their former selves to recall what they think they looked like and attempt to recreate that image by taking the skin of others. 

I think a better options would be to create different options for Warriors, one being an assault weapon option, while another is a Rapid fire style weapon and a third being geared to make the warrior better at Close combat. I don't want the Necrons to get a super-CC unit because that's not their character. But a unit that can actually survive a round of close combat and give it back to the average MEQ enemy would be good.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

CardShark said:


> I agree but me and my friend did two battles to test which is more effective and they both had their ups or downs however we still believe their biggest flaw is 'phase out' it would also be lovely if their gause weapons were good against vehicles again (they might be given rending i hear)


 Not one force has a standard, s4 weapon capable of glancing av11 and higher, except for necrons. with the right use of warriors and scarabs, you can shut down an opponent's armor for the whole game. crying that it is only a glance is no different than wanting to have everything, glancing still neuters armor, especially in the amount that scarabs and warriors can put out. 


So how are they not good against armor? they can totally eliminate a tanks participation in the battle, without having to rely on limited number of at weapons, by simply shaking/stunning/immobilizing.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Silensedge said:


> I heard the new Codex was set for early 2011, like by March, and that Tomb Spyders were being remodelled and made plastic. That's all I've been told.
> 
> 
> Also, to the person on page two complaining about Grey Knights;
> ...


Have you seen the Grey Knights point cost? Look at that. Now Look at a warrior's point cost. Then look at their statlines and abilities. Seeing much difference? Then consider that they won't have had a box set of Grey Knights, nor a physical codex on sale, for over a year. Oh, and Space Marines=/=Grey Knights, when it comes to their summary sheets. The Daemonhunters should be next.

and there's no way Necrons are out in March- GW has already announced Orcs and Goblins for March. On top of this, every reliable rumour source has said that Grey Knights are next for 40k (bar the possibility of a flyers expansion beforehand).


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

coke123 said:


> Have you seen the Grey Knights point cost? Look at that. Now Look at a warrior's point cost. Then look at their statlines and abilities. Seeing much difference? Then consider that they won't have had a box set of Grey Knights, nor a physical codex on sale, for over a year. Oh, and Space Marines=/=Grey Knights, when it comes to their summary sheets. The Daemonhunters should be next.
> 
> and there's no way Necrons are out in March- GW has already announced Orcs and Goblins for March. On top of this, every reliable rumour source has said that Grey Knights are next for 40k (bar the possibility of a flyers expansion beforehand).


In all fairness, the necron players are just as excited, as they have had to go without goodies for a long time, so many are hoping that their wait is less. Personally, as I don't care for inquisition armies, I would rather see a necron release regardless of when it is scheduled to happen.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm not saying Necrons don't deserve a release, they're right up there with the inquisition. Probably before witchhunters, but after daemonhunters. I was just pointing out that just because they're imperial (as I felt the undertone was in that particular post) doesn't mean they're not screwed. Comparing the Space Marine codex to the Necrons and then using that as justification to hold up a Daemonhunters/Grey Knights release is just plain unfair, and makes no sense.

Nothing against Necrons at all, and frankly I'm psyched for their release too. My mate has played both Dark Eldar and Necrons for years, so I'm glad for him finally getting updates, and I'm happy to be playing against something different.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

Son of mortarion said:


> Not one force has a standard, s4 weapon capable of glancing av11 and higher, except for necrons. with the right use of warriors and scarabs, you can shut down an opponent's armor for the whole game. crying that it is only a glance is no different than wanting to have everything, glancing still neuters armor, especially in the amount that scarabs and warriors can put out.
> 
> 
> So how are they not good against armor? they can totally eliminate a tanks participation in the battle, without having to rely on limited number of at weapons, by simply shaking/stunning/immobilizing.


This is a big problem because now that you cant destroy vehicles with glances in 5th addition they require a lot more fire power to take down the tanks now you have to immobilise the vehicle and take off all its weapons not as good as it used to be

and as for the release date ive been hearing rumors about April 2011


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

CardShark said:


> This is a big problem because now that you cant destroy vehicles with glances in 5th addition they require a lot more fire power to take down the tanks now you have to immobilise the vehicle and take off all its weapons not as good as it used to be
> 
> and as for the release date ive been hearing rumors about April 2011


you don't need to destroy them, just shake/stun them, both shut down their firepower. there is no need for anything else, plus compare both the availability and effectiveness of gauss to the closest equivalent that other forces have, rending. With s4, rending can only get a possible 13, not enough to glance, yet gauss weapons auto-glance on a to hit roll of 6, meaning that the standard, s4 weapon of the necrons far outperforms any equivalent weapon in the game. most rending weapons are low strength, or are very rare, whereas, in a necron force, almost every unit can have a weapon with the gauss rule. This means that you wil have the number of shots needed to keep the armor silent while still having enough to kill the infantry.

then there are the destroyers, with s5, greater range and higher rate of fore than the standard, plus gauss, it ain't all that bad for necrons. just gotta look at what is really important instead of looking for the satisfaction of killing units.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Going back to the old gauss rules would be shit IMO. They were completely broken, they made a whole editions worth of players think twice before taking vehicles.

They were in no way unbeatable but a phalanx with a traffic cone which could put out dozens of shots from dual purpose weapon systems was a real handfull.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'd rather have Necrons released before Grey Knights personally. I'd rather start a non-imperium force for a while


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

CardShark said:


> and as for the release date ive been hearing rumors about April 2011


july/august is the "pencilled in" date


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

the cabbage said:


> Going back to the old gauss rules would be shit IMO. They were completely broken, they made a whole editions worth of players think twice before taking vehicles.
> 
> They were in no way unbeatable but a phalanx with a traffic cone which could put out dozens of shots from dual purpose weapon systems was a real handfull.


i call bullshit.

gauss weapons were ok, but not that powerful. Bearing in mind all weapons were more likely to destroy vechiles. Necrons before were likely to stop vechiles and maybe occasionally blow them up. Now they may slow them down, but MUCH less likely as now each roll on the chart does one thing.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Son of mortarion said:


> In all fairness, the necron players are just as excited, as they have had to go without goodies for a long time, so many are hoping that their wait is less. Personally, as I don't care for inquisition armies, I would rather see a necron release regardless of when it is scheduled to happen.


same

Regardless of whether or not grey knights is a different codex, fighting humans in power armor always feels samy.

Plus, my long term goal is to have a 1,500 point army for every race that fights against the imperium.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

gauss weapons were ok, but not that powerful. Bearing in mind all weapons were more likely to destroy vechiles. Necrons before were likely to stop vechiles and maybe occasionally blow them up. Now they may slow them down, but MUCH less likely as now each roll on the chart does one thing.[/quote]

I second this besides why slow down a vehicle when you can blow it up. It's much more effective and fun. Now to mention more helpful in a kill points game where they need to be destroyed not slowed down.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

10 necrons rapid firing at any vehicle = one f*cked up vehicle, whether it is destroyed, immobilsed, guns destroyed or any combination you care to make.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> 10 necrons rapid firing at any vehicle = one f*cked up vehicle, whether it is destroyed, immobilsed, guns destroyed or any combination you care to make.


I guess you choose to ignore the painful fact that if Necrons are getting rapid fire at anything it probably means they are about to Phase Out. 12" to target = assault in the next turn, followed by sweeping advance death and defeat.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Well, Necrons ARE coming in early 2011.
> 
> I went into a GW today, and when I bought a box of Necron warriors, the manager said "I guess you've heard the rumblings about the new Necrons coming in early 2011?"
> 
> They're COMING!!!!


I`m... Jizzing... my... pants...

And the necron release would be awesome as well! :yahoo:



StalkerZero said:


> Really, deep down, I am hoping for a metal Monolith model.


:shok: But you`ll never be able to transport the damn thing... And if you ever dropped it you`d lose your toes...



Farseer Darvaleth said:


> New C'tan would be gorgeous.... if they Apoc them, I will cry.


But Apoc is the only game system where their rules can be accurately represented. More likely to work would be uber lords with the c`tan upgrades like the DoW games. But whether it will actually happen... Probably not.



StalkerZero said:


> But in the end FNP is much more beneficial than WBB. Depending on how they work it with the Monolith ability to give a second roll.


No, it is not. 

FNP is negated by AP1 and AP2. WBB is not. WBB is better, and can be rerolled with a lith. 



darklove said:


> I guess you choose to ignore the painful fact that if Necrons are getting rapid fire at anything it probably means they are about to Phase Out. 12" to target = assault in the next turn, followed by sweeping advance death and defeat.


 ...um, I don`t think you`re playing right. If you`re letting anything get within that range that can fight back, you`re doing it wrong. 

That`s why you have Destroyers and Immortals.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> ...um, I don`t think you`re playing right. If you`re letting anything get within that range that can fight back, you`re doing it wrong.
> 
> That`s why you have Destroyers and Immortals.


I think that was the point I was trying to make, but thank you for reiterating it for me.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> FNP is negated by AP1 and AP2. WBB is not. WBB is better, and can be rerolled with a lith.


Not to mention you only roll one WBB dice per model. If a Plague Marine fails two armor saves, he make two FNP rolls - Necrons only make one.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Warriors need redesigning i think, they are too fragile and putting in the green bit of the weapons fecks me right off.
FW remaking the C'Tan a'la Greater Daemons would be awesome as they can put more detail on them.
I also figured it would be the Immortals, rather than Flayed Ones, that got moved to Troops. Maybe they'll move both.
Who Knows. Either way i look eagerly forward to new stuff for the Necrons.

SGMAlice


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

darklove said:


> I guess you choose to ignore the painful fact that if Necrons are getting rapid fire at anything it probably means they are about to Phase Out. 12" to target = assault in the next turn, followed by sweeping advance death and defeat.


Not if you kill them first. That is the point of shooting you know!


----------



## fishywinkles (Nov 8, 2009)

slaaneshy said:


> Not if you kill them first. That is the point of shooting you know!


Yeah, but warriors have what are essentially bolters. Any half decent assault unit will still be in good enough shape to take them down.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Coke123, you leave me no choice...

"Look at your Necrons, now back to me. Look at your Necrons, now back to me. They're not me! But they can play like me. Look up! Look down! I am on a Battle Barge. What is in your gauntlet? Give it to me. It is a book with an army list to the game result you love. Look! The book is now diamonds. Anything is possible if you are a Grey Knight. I am on a bike."

But seriously, I think another vehicle for the necrons would be good. And a plastic Tomb Stalker would be just awesome. More stuff that should go into plastic would have to be Spyders, Immortals and Flayed ones. On top of this, Destroyers should be resculpted and put into a kit of about three or five. And no, three Destroyers will NOT cost you AU$90.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Brother Arnold said:


> "Look at your Necrons, now back to me. Look at your Necrons, now back to me. They're not me! But they can play like me. Look up! Look down! I am on a Battle Barge. What is in your gauntlet? Give it to me. It is a book with an army list to the game result you love. Look! The book is now diamonds. Anything is possible if you are a Grey Knight. I am on a bike."


:shok: ...I am in your power...


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Brother Arnold said:


> Coke123, you leave me no choice...
> 
> "Look at your Necrons, now back to me. Look at your Necrons, now back to me. They're not me! But they can play like me. Look up! Look down! I am on a Battle Barge. What is in your gauntlet? Give it to me. It is a book with an army list to the game result you love. Look! The book is now diamonds. Anything is possible if you are a Grey Knight. I am on a bike."


Ummm... forgive me, but I don't get it. Please explain?



Brother Arnold said:


> But seriously, I think another vehicle for the necrons would be good. And a plastic Tomb Stalker would be just awesome. More stuff that should go into plastic would have to be Spyders, Immortals and Flayed ones. On top of this, Destroyers should be resculpted and put into a kit of about three or five. And no, three Destroyers will NOT cost you AU$90.


This would be nice. Although looking at the current trend for Destroyer sized models, three for $90 isn't that unbelievable... unless I've forgotten how large a destroyer is. Sixty would probably be a much more sensible pricepoint, but hey, if GW wants us to sell our kidneys on the blackmarket, then so be it.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

coke123 said:


> Ummm... forgive me, but I don't get it. Please explain?


Because you said "Look at the Grey Knights summary sheet, now look at the Necrons summary sheet." And I couldn't escape what that triggered.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Brother Arnold said:


> Because you said "Look at the Grey Knights summary sheet, now look at the Necrons summary sheet." And I couldn't escape what that triggered.


Stop talking like an eldar who is speaking in riddles. No one can understand what your trying to say.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

Necrosis said:


> Stop talking like an eldar who is speaking in riddles. No one can understand what your trying to say.


I am pretty sure that another riddle speaking eldar or that mouth of tzeentch thing could understand it.


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Completely true. Luckily, i'm not either of them and the necron will just fry them both for me. Then i'm next to become grilled heretic sandwich.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Necrosis said:


> Stop talking like an eldar who is speaking in riddles. No one can understand what your trying to say.


Cool, so long as I'm not the only one.



Brother Arnold said:


> Because you said "Look at the Grey Knights summary sheet, now look at the Necrons summary sheet." And I couldn't escape what that triggered.


Doesn't really explain much. I'm not really seeing the link between my comment and your Seuss-esque nonsense.


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

Necrons need an update as well as grey knights as they are two awesome races that have been abused and left behind by GW like many of the other non-imperium races. I really hate it how GW does so much fan service for imperium players as well as their bull shit prices. I think they should develop everything equally until every army is balanced against the others and everything has acceptable models that are cheap and easy to assemble and use. That would be nice but that will probably be never happen though.

Otherwise I have heard that imortals, tomb spyders as well as a new monstrous creature known as the necromancer. I really hope that they keep well be back and loose phase out as that would make my day and it would really be a pity if they got worse (not likely) from adjustments to fit 5th edition.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

After playing Necrons for about a month the main fear that I have is will the changes that have potentially been spoiled be enough? 

I realize there will be more changes than what we're privy to but so far I'm not quite sure it will be.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

StalkerZero said:


> After playing Necrons for about a month


Bearing in mind how far off from release this codex is and the very little substantial rumours there actually are, then there is no reason to worry.

This isn't a minor codex release, 
it's a substantial reboot and there will be considerable work going in to it.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

My friend seems to think a "Tomb Stalker" model will be coming out. This isn't like the concept art one where it's the site of a freaking Battle Barge, but maybe this is what some people have been calling this Necromancer? He says it's like a bigger version of the Tomb Spyder. I think if GW adopted the Pylon from Forge World then it would be great; like they did with the Trygon!

Sorry for being an idiot on the other page, don't know what the heck I was on about. xD;


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Silens said:


> My friend seems to think a "Tomb Stalker" model will be coming out.


FW Tomb Stalker.

I really can't see them bringing out a plastic version so soon after FW bring one out.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> Bearing in mind how far off from release this codex is and the very little substantial rumours there actually are, then there is no reason to worry.
> 
> This isn't a minor codex release,
> it's a substantial reboot and there will be considerable work going in to it.


I suppose the main reason I'm worried is I just bought the army with high hopes.

So for the next half a year possibly every game is an uphill fight for my $400 that my army cost but I am dearly hoping it pays off. 

If not, at least I can still say I am playing the best race in 40k - fluffwise.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> FW Tomb Stalker.
> 
> I really can't see them bringing out a plastic version so soon after FW bring one out.


Except that as Bindi said, this is a major project, which could take ages. Assuming they have already started, it could still be a while until we actually see the codex. If they time the release correctly, it could be coming out substantially after the forgeworld Tomb Stalker... So maybe not so unrealistic...


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

StalkerZero said:


> I suppose the main reason I'm worried is I just bought the army with high hopes.


I do from time to time play with 'crons so I know how you feel, there are two maybe 3 good builds left and even then specific tactics can cut through those like a hot knife through butter.

The necrons have gone from being one of the most feared armies in 40k to near ridicule by some purely because of the length between codexes and lack of options,

while I don't believe we'll be seeing the same amount of units in the new codex as there are with IG or 'Nids, I do believe that GW will want 'crons to be as punishing as they used to be and I think we will again see warriors return to their mantle as completely annoying bastards



coke123 said:


> So maybe not so unrealistic...


the stalker is fairly unlikely to be in the codex, based on the premise that at the GD US forgeworld seminar it was stated (not officially) it wasn't going to be in the codex


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Ah, my friend was talking about the Forge World one; I'd misheard him. Sorry for the confusion. The model itself looks AMAZING, though; I hope that unofficial statement was wrong as I'd love for GW to adopt the Tomb stalker model. I'd like for them to get the Necron Pylon, too as with the Tryon this dropped the price down quite a lot.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Silens said:


> Ah, my friend was talking about the Forge World one; I'd misheard him. Sorry for the confusion. The model itself looks AMAZING, though; I hope that unofficial statement was wrong as I'd love for GW to adopt the Tomb stalker model. I'd like for them to get the Necron Pylon, too as with the Tryon this dropped the price down quite a lot.


it will still be usable as temporary rules for the stalker are currently on the FW website and there will be an updated tomb stalker ruleset on the forgeworld website at some point in the future


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't understand peoples objection to the stalker on price grounds, the trygon is £30 and anyone thinking a plastic TS would be any less is fooling themselves, so you save...£6

As for the pylon - its too large and not really suitable for standard 40k, it would need most of its abilities messing around with and would loose its pylon credentials in the process. Necrons dont strike me as being an army which brings big machines, more little hordes of raiders

And experimental just means that its not in official print yet - its kind of FWs license to change the rules if they decide to put it into a book, I have played againsts one and would say it is quite well balanced, so not likely to see much of a change - I would however expect to see a formation for apocalypse if there was ever an IA with Necrons in


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I bet that when the Necron Codex finally arrives it will have a bunch of new cool units. Id be surprised to see less then 25 different FO entries (not counting "Special Robots") in it.

Face it, none of the 5th ed Codices have been really bland or without options (I know someone will shout Tryanids but hey they do try to have them at least!). Imho all the 5th ed Codices are both well written and fun and Id really be amazed if GW somehow changed direction of their books now for 5th


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

If these guys do get a new codex, I have decided they will definately be my new army, have no idea why, I just seem to really like the idea of a Necron army :laugh:

Really hope they come out soon, will be watching for any updates intently


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

MaidenManiac said:


> I bet that when the Necron Codex finally arrives it will have a bunch of new cool units. Id be surprised to see less then 25 different FO entries (not counting "Special Robots") in it.
> 
> Face it, none of the 5th ed Codices have been really bland or without options (I know someone will shout Tryanids but hey they do try to have them at least!). Imho all the 5th ed Codices are both well written and fun and Id really be amazed if GW somehow changed direction of their books now for 5th


Dark Eldar appear to have been done really well and with hopefully a lot of model releases to accompany the book in the future. 

That's the type of treatment Necrons need. 

Although, I will admit I did start the army because of it's simplicity in choosing slots but now that I'm playing them sometimes having a few different gun varieties would be kind of nice.


----------



## Physt (Nov 30, 2010)

coke123 said:


> Cool, so long as I'm not the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't really explain much. I'm not really seeing the link between my comment and your Seuss-esque nonsense.


It's alright Brother Arnold... I'm picking up what you're putting down. :wink:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

StalkerZero said:


> having a few different gun varieties would be kind of nice.


There are not going to be different guns, 
the basic necron force will stay the same ie: lots of the same standard troop with the same weapon, backed up by various different nasties.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

i hope they get rid of phase out


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

> I don't understand peoples objection to the stalker on price grounds, the trygon is £30 and anyone thinking a plastic TS would be any less is fooling themselves, so you save...£6


If they took the Tomb Stalker to Games Workshop then I presume that it would be £20, as the Trygon went from up quite high (£60 I think) down to the current £30.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Silens said:


> If they took the Tomb Stalker to Games Workshop then I presume that it would be £20, as the Trygon went from up quite high (£60 I think) down to the current £30.


Presume all you like, but the ammount of material in the stalker is similar or more than a trygon, the complexity is higher and the number of molds and so development costs would be similar, if it became a plastic kit - which it won't period, making it a bit of a moot point - it would be top of the price range and so around £30, which is just one of the many reasons it will stay in resin only.


----------



## Tanis.16 (Jan 1, 2011)

What I have heard for the new necrons is; feel no pain instead of we'll be back, flayed ones as troops and in plastic, three different lords (levels or bodies not sure have heard both but doubt that), immortals in plastic and bigger bit like termies same for phariars but prop one or the other. Gauss will be rending. some of the items will change to like phylactery will prob give you one more wound if it stays in the book res orb will let you always take feel no pain for the lord and unit. wraiths rules will change a little maybe gain rending in combat. scarabs wont be as good and spiders rules will change a little to same with the monolith.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Necrons do badly need an update. The only army I will step aside my beloved Tau (waiting patiently) for. Their codex is rubbish in 5th, and if you bring a Necron army to a tourney people will think you're a time traveler from 2005 or sick or suicidal.

New codex needed. New units (variety MUCH needed, #1 reason they don't sell for shit is that they have 2 units) - other than that, their old plastic range is fine and needs no changes, just changing the tin into plastic.


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

Tanis.16 said:


> Gauss will be rending.


i will cry if they make gauss rending :suicide:

i wanna be blowing up vehicles with mah rapid fire again. prolly not gonna get that, but if they take away the auto glancing then they are just SM with assault cannons and apothecaries. gauss is the only fluff they have now that WBB is condemned.

at least they are getting rid of phase out *sarcasm*

imean cronz have gotten so much shittier since they made the 5th edition. grey knights can suck it, i know they are cool and crap, but SM definitely dont need another codex for one of their bastard children (BA, SW, DA, etc.)

and if immortals become fnp termies, that's just the nail in the coffin for me. GW cannot botch the release (if they ever release)

anyhoo, cheers, i will be playing fantasy and weeping for my beloved undead robots :cray:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Uh? Dark Angels DO need a new release.
They're crap.

Also, 5e was released in 2008, so...not 9 years ago?

Overall, I want Flayed Ones troops, ways to make armies of Pariahs and Immortals and Destroyers, Monoliths to be good (not going to argue the point, figure it out for yourself) and Tomb Sypders to have a PURPOSE.

Gauss weapons (the weaker ones, anyway) should NOT be blowing things up, that isn't how Gauss is described as working in the fluff. Don't make things up please guys. Stripping something down to the atomic level isn't Kewl Explushuns.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Have to say I like how the fluff impacts the current necron codex
- I like phase out
- I like warriors being the principle troops
- I like that there aren't special/alternate weapons

flayed ones moving to troops would be good but I would hope that GW backtrack their trend of moving away from 1+ limits or 1 unit of flayed ones per unit of warriors.

I really doubt gauss will become rending... although a form of lesser-rending would be good (like working vs vehicles but not infantry). What would be awesome but couldnt happen would be that any saves vs gauss fire reduce the armour save of the model hit... very fluffy but far too complex to work on the tabletop (would have to have inquisitor type detail).


As for crons being a joke force in tournaments... I'm heading to a small tourny in may and am either going to take daemons or necrons (did quite well with daemons last year so I dont know whether to change or not).


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

Tim/Steve said:


> Have to say I like how the fluff impacts the current necron codex
> - I like phase out
> - I like warriors being the principle troops
> - I like that there aren't special/alternate weapons
> ...


In the end, I really like phase out too. It's unique. A bit powerful of a drawback but really if you play right it can be avoided (and it makes the Necron strategy on the table unique). 

Warriors as the only troops are fine with me too. I think Flayed Ones wouldn't really make a difference whether they were troops or elites - I'd still prefer that warrior group unless FO are changed.

As for special/alternate weapons - I didn't word what I meant earlier about them very well. I don't really want to see different options for weapons on the current units. I just want to really see a new unit with a template that's viable. 

The fact that really only one thing in the codex hits more than one thing at a time can be a bit hindering especially when you look at things like how common special weapons are in normal squads of other armies.


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

TheKingElessar said:


> Uh? Dark Angels DO need a new release.
> They're crap.
> 
> Also, 5e was released in 2008, so...not 9 years ago?
> ...


DA was an example.

and sorry, my dex is dated 2002, my bad... i never look at my dex anymore, memorized it, and i just looked up the date for this post :/

and i've seen a pic of gauss weapons tearing through land raiders, that's the fluff i'm picturing


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

StalkerZero said:


> The fact that really only one thing in the codex hits more than one thing at a time can be a bit hindering especially when you look at things like how common special weapons are in normal squads of other armies.


i'd rather have this drawback than phase out. on the other hand, i dont really mind phase out, cause if i have that little necrons left i'm done anyway, but it does get annoying sometimes.

a flamer _would_ help with nids though :biggrin:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Tearing through tanks yes - but they shouldn't blow up.

Like T/S says, a way that reduces AV would be awesome, and was actually my thinking.

If PfP isn't too complex, then neither is this, if done well. Should only work on vehicles, IMO. Make it similar to Thunder Hammers (ie, a wound makes you I1 next turn, a Glance/Pen makes you Stunned.)

EDIT: Actually, yeah - that could be it. Rending, and if you Glance/Pen a vehicle successfully you could like Auto-Pen on 4+ for subsequent Gauss shots. Maybe too much, though...


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

if a gauss blast pierces a tanks fuel tank, i'm pretty sure it'll explode :biggrin:

i like that breakdown of a new gauss rule. if the current one we have isnt too complicated i'm sure they can come up with a better one. as long as we dont get it nerfed again i'm cool with it


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't see it as a 'blast' I see it as a beam, not wholly dissimilar to darklight weapons and Bright Lances...a phased energy beam (rather than a pulse, like a Phaser, that DOES cause explosions) that affects the molecular structure of an object by exciting the particles. Rather than causing them to vibrate and thereby heat, like a Melta weapon, I imagine it merely disintegrates the bonds at the sub-atomic level (though how this avoids nuclear eruption I cannot tell) and thereby causes an effect that, if slowed down to a visible speed, would look more like Magneto magnetically attracting an object...or, better yet, pulling the iron OUT of an object (ie, Wolverine)

This would then leave (as I understand it) no corpses, something that was a huge draw for me to the 'coolness' of the Necrons when they were first introduced in 2e (at a guess at my memory, it was WD192?)

EDIT: It was later than I thought - it was WD 216. I should dig my copy out, and reread it...those were the days...


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Fuel tanks don't explode that often. That's why the interstate doesn't look like a mine field.


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

TheKingElessar said:


> Rather than causing them to vibrate and thereby heat, like a Melta weapon, I imagine it merely disintegrates the bonds at the sub-atomic level (though how this avoids nuclear eruption I cannot tell) and thereby causes an effect that, if slowed down to a visible speed, would look more like Magneto magnetically attracting an object...or, better yet, pulling the iron OUT of an object (ie, Wolverine)


which is why they are called 'flayers' right? :fool:

lol i was just using the jargon from the book, i've always pictured it sorta liek peeling an onion, layers disintegrating until there is nothing left. that combined with the ghostbuster guns, cause they are harvesting souls for the c'tan with those weapons right?:grin:

Edit: also, if it just tore away the outer metal plating of a fuel tank or something, a spark could ignite the whole thing. maybe causing exploshunzz? :/


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

What would spark? lol. 

I never imagined them to harvest souls in that fashion, as it makes little sense to me. Rather, they simply destroy the target. Soul-stealing happens directly as the C'Tan siphon the life-force from those nearby.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I've read a couple of the black library books about necrons and the descriptions there simply rock. The word bearers books have some of the best desriptions (dark creed etc), the scene that comes to mind is when ~100 chaos terminators teleport into the middle of a necron invasion army- they are technically successful but they get battered- every gauss shot that hits causes damage and none of it just bounces off the armour like bolt/las fire might... it just removes parts of it until it can punch through and leave holes straight through people (though Astartes are quite hole resistant).
The way the books (and DoW) describe it I've always imagines gauss to act a little like acid, just massively quicker. Whatever gets hits just dissolves incredibly quickly.


There is so many cool things that can be tried with gauss, but I doubt it'll becoem too random in the new rules. I'm imagining things like keeping rules as they are except that everytime you roll a 6 with gauss weapons (irrispective of if its a pen/glance) you reduce the AV of that facing of the vehicle by 1- so a LR races up and I dakka it with a unit of 10 warriors, getting 3 glancing hits on its side armour reducing it to AV11 on its left side (would have to split sides up).
Initially I thought this would be way too powerful, but actually I think it would work quite well and its fluffy; if thats the only special rule you have to keep track of in a battle it shouldnt be too difficult.

If we have a new Lord SC then I for one can't see it being anything other then the Undying (or something close)... which would be beyond cool (and I might just have to run it everygame purely for the model, which would have to be epic). He's the multi-legged immortal necron SC from the dark creed series mentioned above whose only downside in the books is that despite never saying a word he still manages to monologue long enough to have a precious artifact stolen from his grasp and the CSM escape his lair...


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

Tim/Steve said:


> If we have a new Lord SC then I for one can't see it being anything other then the Undying (or something close)... which would be beyond cool (and I might just have to run it everygame purely for the model, which would have to be epic). He's the multi-legged immortal necron SC from the dark creed series mentioned above whose only downside in the books is that despite never saying a word he still manages to monologue long enough to have a precious artifact stolen from his grasp and the CSM escape his lair...


I have always thought of Gauss weaponry just about the same as acid too I suppose. But acid that is covering one molecular layer all at one time so everything kind of near instantly dissolves at once.

That Lord would sound great and they would have to do the model well.


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

TheKingElessar said:


> I never imagined them to harvest souls in that fashion, as it makes little sense to me. Rather, they simply destroy the target. Soul-stealing happens directly as the C'Tan siphon the life-force from those nearby.


what's the point of destroying whole races with gauss guns if the c'tan just drain life anyway? it's not like anything can stop them draining life. no, i always thought that the reason the c'tan needed the cronz were to be the reapers of the Red Harvest


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Silent King. lol

^ Post - No, I think the Necrons are to cull the food races down to a number where the C'Tan can feed at leisure. They need to destroy any capacity to fight back, and then seal off the Warp before the feeding truly begins.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

Lets just hope they dont make the new necrons overpowered and broken cheese like they did with dark eldar


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

ChugginDatHaterade said:


> Lets just hope they dont make the new necrons overpowered and broken cheese like they did with dark eldar


:rofl:
Good one.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

And I suppose Codex: Space Marines was the best codex written, right?


----------



## Astorath333 (Sep 27, 2010)

ChugginDatHaterade said:


> Lets just hope they dont make the new necrons overpowered and broken cheese like they did with dark eldar


Dark eldar aren't that bad.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Vaz said:


> And I suppose Codex: Space Marines was the best codex written, right?


Yes. At the time.


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

Vaz said:


> And I suppose Codex: Space Marines was the best codex written, right?


well considering it's a good 3 inches thicker than anyone else's dex it sorta has the most to show for itself :sarcastichand:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Vorn said:


> well considering it's a good 3 inches thicker than anyone else's


*Avoids obvious joke*


----------



## BrotherArcadius (Jan 3, 2011)

I may not like the Necrons, I hate playing them table top, but they have some sweet units. I'd like to see the Void Dragon come out.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

ChugginDatHaterade said:


> Lets just hope they dont make the new necrons overpowered and broken cheese like they did with dark eldar


*Feels pretty smug that his necrons smashed a DE army*

DE aren't that bad if you have a decent selection of mid-long range medium-heavy firepower and dont rely on T to see you through. Necrons laugh at DE if you use destroyers (S6 is enough to break their vehicles pretty easily and it instant kills T3 so ignores their FNP for 1 pain token) and even warriors bring down their vehicles pretty easily (if you can get into range). I am very worried about DE popping up against my nurgle daemon army though 

I think the new necron codex has huge potential to be stupidly overpowered, but if they make something like the C:SM I would be very happy- there was a new book which gives you loads of options, most of them reasomable and nothing to really break the game wide open.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't play Necrons, but here's a thought.

What if to simplify gauss they just made all Gauss weapons Lances?


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

BrotherArcadius said:


> I may not like the Necrons, I hate playing them table top, but they have some sweet units. I'd like to see the Void Dragon come out.


That is nearly impossible because he is sleeping in the mars.



Scathainn said:


> What if to simplify gauss they just made all Gauss weapons Lances


Not a god idea. With the current codex, the normal warriors are able to damage vehicles. If you would change it to lance, that wouldn't be able anymore.


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

Akhara'Keth said:


> That is nearly impossible because he is sleeping in the mars.


he can wake up 0.o

that should be a big upheaval in the SM and cron dexes, the most powerful c'tan coming out with the immortal god emperor in model form *epic*


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Vorn said:


> he can wake up 0.o
> 
> that should be a big upheaval in the SM and cron dexes, the most powerful c'tan coming out with the immortal god emperor in model form *epic*


No, because that would cause Civil War on Mars between Machine God Cults and Imperials. The Imperium could NOT let Mars fall into enemy hands, and would destroy it first.

That's a topic for a sub-game, like an Epic variant. Not mainstream 40k.


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

would a civil war on mars be a bad thing? i think the adeptus mechanicus splitting with the imperium to side with the necrons would be awesome in terms of lore, things have to fall apart once they find out the immortal god emperor is dying...


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Great for fluff, terrible for the game. 

Imagine it - "What, my Marine army can't use Terminators anymore, because the Forge Worlds are our enemies now? I can't use tanks either? And my previously loyal Praetors of Orpheus/Silver Skulls/Iron Hands now have to use this new Codex, because they went Traitor?"

"My Imperial Guard can now only use 1 Leman Russ, not the 9 I bought to use with the last Codex?!? Unless I convert all my Infantry to Skitarii? Which involves buying Necron boxes, and Guard to kitbash, cos mine are painted and all?"

Don't think so buddy. Punishes the popular armies, and leaves the others (Eldar, Nids, Tau) alone completely.


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

point taken, but still i dont think that all the forge worlds would be out of commission. imean half of the SM legions turned traitor and the imperium is still using landraiders. maybe they should release an Outsider model :/


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Land Raiders used to THE Imperial Battle Tank. As in, Always Land Raiders, All The Time - Guard (or, as they were then, Imperial Army) had them, Eldar had some...

They are rare as hen's teeth now, comparatively.

To be honest, more C'Tan is the last thing Necrons need, IMO. More units, a few options, and VARIETY through characterful Lords, like the Silent king is what I want to see.


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

lol hens teeth must be chicken feed cause in my area i never see a SM army without like 3 

anyhoo i want those upgrades too (they are sorely needed) it just would be cool to have the other two c'tan. then again, my NB has never failed to deliver, i dont really seeing myself fielding any other c'tan


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Off-topic - are you heading to Cork for WarpCon at the end of the month?

I'd hope to see triple Land Raider armies, lol.


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

haha yeah the chaps in my area like to have big apocalypse games when they field SM, we find IG to be a bit overplayed... i cant this year i'm sorta out of the country atm but i heard it will be a great time this year


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I hope so, as I plan to go! lol

My Eldar are getting dusted, and getting this last hurrah.

I doubt I will win, but that's not what it's about.


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

course not, you have to play to win every match!!!:training::wild:

i love playing eldar though they can be surprising in the matches they win but i think they will be eclipsed at warpcon by their more sinister brethren unfortunately

a buddy of mine has a good 3000 point collection centered around warlocks and warpspiders that completely annoys the @#!*% out of me cause i can never field enough wraiths >.<

EDIT: nice ulthran model btw


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I thought the Void Dragon wasn't so much sleeping in Mars as... Trapped there. I read some fluff, possibly on Lexicanum, about the Emperor trapping him there to give humanity better Technology. The big system which the Void dragon "lives" in is constantly being maintained by Mechanicum peoples, I think, to prevent the C'tan from escaping.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Silens said:


> I thought the Void Dragon wasn't so much sleeping in Mars as... Trapped there. I read some fluff, possibly on Lexicanum, about the Emperor trapping him there to give humanity better Technology. The big system which the Void dragon "lives" in is constantly being maintained by Mechanicum peoples, I think, to prevent the C'tan from escaping.


It seems more than likely that if the AdMech can't keep something as critical as the Golden Throne running then there are probably other systems that might be failing as well. Don't expect humanity to keep something like the Void Dragon locked up for ever.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm not all that big on giving Necrons more variety in terms of troops choices. What they need instead is to make Warriors playable and a solid choice to take in all armies. Not just two squads of 10 that stay off the board as long as freaking possible.

The idea is to have ranks of identical machines marching forwards inexorably supported by other specialist units in combat and backed by Monolith firebases and Tomb Spider repair bots. I'd like to see them play a bit more like elite tyranids - hordes of Warriors with several other bigger, better units providing passive benefits to them.

The downside is that unless they drastically change the statline/rules/points cost of Warriors, it's never going to pan out that way. I'm also slightly worried about some rules designer trying to Mech them up. Necrons don't do transports, they do teleportation. Problem is that teleporting only fixes the mobility issue (assuming that they get a better version of Deep Strike), not the survivability issue. Maybe if Lords had access to wargear to grant units an equivalent of Veil of Tears from Harlequins...

I do like the whole "this HQ lets you tailor your army by improving X or moving unit Y to troops" thing, but I don't think it fits the flavour of Necrons at all. They're all the same, period.


----------



## slashermas (Dec 26, 2010)

This just made my day! The soulless Necrons will RISE AGAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## fishywinkles (Nov 8, 2009)

Sethis said:


> The downside is that unless they drastically change the statline/rules/points cost of Warriors, it's never going to pan out that way. I'm also slightly worried about some rules designer trying to Mech them up. Necrons don't do transports, they do teleportation. Problem is that teleporting only fixes the mobility issue (assuming that they get a better version of Deep Strike), not the survivability issue. Maybe if Lords had access to wargear to grant units an equivalent of Veil of Tears from Harlequins...


The lack of survivability from not having transports is supposed to be offset by WBB and one of the main reasons why I oppose the "replace it with fnp" nonsense as fnp is not going to make them survivable enough to compensate for lack of transports.

WBB and gauss need to be rewritten so that people will at least want their warriors on the table from the start of the game. Necron lords should also be given the wargear options to almost be the best support characters in the game with extreme effects for units they have joined (like a constant veil of tears effect as Sethis suggested, possibly a solar pulse rewrite) and less powerful effects for large groups or the whole army (like an area of effect chronometron which would certainly help mitigate on of the biggest killers of necrons in 5th, the sweeping advance).


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I think FnP would suffice if they were <22 a model, and also T5 base. Relentless, too.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> I think FnP would suffice if they were <22 a model, and also T5 base. Relentless, too.


Wouldn't amaze me if they counted as having a CC weapon to......the Gauss flayer blade is used a lot in the books featureing the necrons.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Relentless would fit, and also give you options beyond just standing there in rapid fire range waiting to be assaulted (i.e. step back and shoot once or step forward, shoot twice and assault).

I highly doubt that they are just going to "keyword" both rules that make the Necrons unique - WBB and Gauss = FnP and Rending. Blood Angels could easily just have had Furious Charge/Rage instead of Red Thirst, but they didn't do that.

I'm also a little worried about how spammy FnP is becoming in general. Compared to other USRs it's absolutely everywhere. Orks, Nids, BA and DE can all spread FnP across their entire army (admittedly Orks can only do it if their army is Nob bikers). It would be a shame if Necrons simply followed suit.

On a side note: Can't wait to see how awesome Pariahs become. :grin:


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

I think making Warriors viable to be on the board is the most important aspect of the new codex (other than making Pariahs super, insanely overpowered).

Phase out puts you at such a unique disadvantage that leaving your warriors off the board is the only option. I'm all for leaving Phase Out in but when the _core_ of your force must get within 12" to be effective and can be swept so easily in one round of combat there is some kind of problem. 

Warriors being bad also hurts smaller point games very deeply. I played three 1,000 point games last night. None of them lasted a turn past the one in which my last Warriors came in.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm going to try some of the suggestions on the fnp and relentless stuff. On 500 pt games since that's as much as I have painted. Hopefully the games will be fun to play 

Can't wait for new codex. I want to use pariahs in my list


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

oh all ye cron devotees lament! for the grey knights have beat us to the punch in new updates! (i just got notified that demonhunters are next incoming, sooo.... i'm sad :cray


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Vorn said:


> oh all ye cron devotees lament! for the grey knights have beat us to the punch in new updates! (i just got notified that demonhunters are next incoming, sooo.... i'm sad :cray


People have only been saying this for a couple months now. >_>


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

As long as we don't have to go in to stasis and wait 60,000,000 years it's cool.

Who knows, maybe I'll have a 2,000 point army painted by the time they release the new codex.


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> People have only been saying this for a couple months now. >_>


um ok. last i heard it was still up in the air. soooo.... thanks?


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

Vorn said:


> um ok. last i heard it was still up in the air. soooo.... thanks?


If anything, necrons are most probably next.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Vorn said:


> um ok. last i heard it was still up in the air. soooo.... thanks?


Who told you that? Everyone I've seen pretty much agreed that GK were next ever since the DE release.



rasolyo said:


> If anything, necrons are most probably next.


You mean after GK, right? If that's what you mean, then I agree.

We've got GK in april, followed by the rumoured flyers update, meaning what, Necrons hopefully in september/october?


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

coke123 said:


> Who told you that? Everyone I've seen pretty much agreed that GK were next ever since the DE release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A prophetic post said something like around the time of souls or something like that.

I'd figure Octoberish.


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

ashikenshin said:


> Can't wait for new codex. I want to use pariahs in my list


cant believe i missed this, cause i have been hoping the same thing. i think pariahs are woefully underpowered (even with the warscythe bit) and could be made to reflect their dual heritage more, i think maybe having more variety here would be sufficient without messing up the 'phalanx of emotionless robots' that a single troop offering brings to the table. pariahs being a fusion of cron tech and humans/xenos infused with the 'pariah gene' could make them more specialized, considering the vast amounts of professions that they probably had before being brought back to their c'tan masters.


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

StalkerZero said:


> A prophetic post said something like around the time of souls or something like that.


btw i loled :rofl:

also, one more thing about GK. their inc was only just officially announced today, so chill out peepz, i really didnt want another SM update, they annoy me so much... HURR DURR I CAN HAZ TERMINATORZZ WIT SHINEY SPEARZ


----------



## fishywinkles (Nov 8, 2009)

Vorn said:


> btw i loled :rofl:
> 
> also, one more thing about GK. their inc was only just officially announced today, so chill out peepz, i really didnt want another SM update, they annoy me so much... HURR DURR I CAN HAZ TERMINATORZZ WIT SHINEY SPEARZ


Hey, the update suggests the will all be in terminator armour and if thats the case at least they will play differently enough.

I hope they are at least somewhat competitive so that there will be some competitive space marine armies WITHOUT a million razorbacks.


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

^ /agree

i always thought their assassins were cool, and if they become competitive my nightbringer will have a great time absorbing their phaseblades :victory:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Going by most of the rumour merchants, Necrons are defiantely next, and they will appaear before the end of the year... Soo yeah, August earliest... more like September or October.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

October would be about right for a sync with GDUK.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

darklove said:


> October would be about right for a sync with GDUK.


I'd say so - we get the Flyer thing probably July then, and they confirm Necs with some minis and a spiel at GDUK, with another WFB book inbetween. Ogres maybe? Ogres or Tomb Kings, hopefully.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'd hope Ogres... I'd love some Plastic Rhinox Riders.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> I'd hope Ogres... I'd love some Plastic Rhinox Riders.


To be honest, I think TKs maybe need it a little more from a competitive standpoint (I don't know which book is older) - but both clearly need an update.

TKs are an army I would like to play though, so I'd be content to wait until I have more £££ to burn.


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

lol werent cronz supposed to be tomb kings in spehs? i hope they move away from that with the next dex


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Vorn said:


> lol werent cronz supposed to be tomb kings in spehs? i hope they move away from that with the next dex


Good point, they ARE too similar to be released that close together. Hrmm, I wonder which this is bad for then...


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I was looking at alternate Lords/C'Tan today and was actually close to buying an Ushabti for the C'Tan... I always loved those models.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I believe TK's are the older army book, but I'm an Ogre player, so I'm biased. lol.

That said, TK's do need an update and I believe they are the next fantasy one to be done...


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

From memory, TK are older. I'm not even sure that Ogres existed when the current TK book was released. That said, they're both equally in need of an update.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Actually, from what I`ve heard, Orcs and Goblins are next for release in WHF. Take that with a pinch of salt though, I`m pretty unsure on the source. 

And yeah, with GK next, and likely a WHF release in between, Necrons will be late this year at the very earliest. I just hope they give us the necs before the Inquisition...

Seriously, I am sick to fucking death of all these goddamn imperial codexes...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> Actually, from what I`ve heard, Orcs and Goblins are next for release in WHF. Take that with a pinch of salt though, I`m pretty unsure on the source.


The Source is GW- O&G in March


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> The Source is GW- O&G in March


_My_ source wasn`t. I`ll never trust a casual GW staffer again. 

So Orcs in March, GK in April, and there`s nothing confirmed beyond that I take it?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> _My_ source wasn`t. I`ll never trust a casual GW staffer again.
> 
> So Orcs in March, GK in April, and there`s nothing confirmed beyond that I take it?


Good job my source is the GW Website


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Serpion5 said:


> _So Orcs in March, GK in April, and there`s nothing confirmed beyond that I take it?_


_

Nothing confirmed by GW, nope. Other sources point to Necrons being after the Grey Knights. I don't care about Fantasy so I couldn't tell you what's next for it._


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Good job my source is the GW Website


Yeah, figures they`d put out some useful info two weeks after I unsubscribe... 

I was sick of spam so I cancelled my subscription, and I hardly visit the site anymore.



Katie Drake said:


> Nothing confirmed by GW, nope. Other sources point to Necrons being after the Grey Knights. I don't care about Fantasy so I couldn't tell you what's next for it.


I don`t much care about Fantasy either. :biggrin:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Bits has made mention that Tomb Kings have dropped off his order sheets, soo, I'm guessing they're probably next for fantasy...

Weirdly, it'd make sense to release Tomb Kings and Necrons back to back, having both of the 'Undead' Armies done.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> Bits has made mention that Tomb Kings have dropped off his order sheets, soo, I'm guessing they're probably next for fantasy...
> 
> Weirdly, it'd make sense to release Tomb Kings and Necrons back to back, having both of the 'Undead' Armies done.


Especially if they did it around Halloween.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> FW Tomb Stalker.
> 
> I really can't see them bringing out a plastic version so soon after FW bring one out.


and I dont see it being much cheaper...


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Sethis said:


> Relentless would fit, and also give you options beyond just standing there in rapid fire range waiting to be assaulted (i.e. step back and shoot once or step forward, shoot twice and assault).
> 
> I highly doubt that they are just going to "keyword" both rules that make the Necrons unique - WBB and Gauss = FnP and Rending. Blood Angels could easily just have had Furious Charge/Rage instead of Red Thirst, but they didn't do that.
> 
> ...


now I wouldn't mind Pariahs getting FNP


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

It sounds like WBB & phase out are still being played around with and are fairly likely to remain although I expect them to both be significantly changed.

September sounds like a plausible release date to me


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, September would suit me down to the ground, but seriously, i dont mind if they take ages to redo just as long as they are done right


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

I do play several human armies, but im really tired of fighting humans, want to fight more xenos! its time to necrons to come with 5th cheese!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> It sounds like WBB & phase out are still being played around with and are fairly likely to remain although I expect them to both be significantly changed.
> 
> September sounds like a plausible release date to me


I would have thought Phase Out was going out the window, what with the exponential increase in Necron activity in the last 500 years...

Pity if not, really. Fluffy, sure, but crippling too.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

I really had thought Phase Out wasn't a huge deal. I really love the rule from a fluff standpoint. As the people I play with have gotten better at the game though it's becoming a huge issue.

Last weekend I was Phased twice in a row turn 2. Admittedly we were playing 1000 points so it was a stupid low amount of Necrons on the board to start.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

TheKingElessar said:


> I would have thought Phase Out was going out the window, what with the exponential increase in Necron activity in the last 500 years...
> 
> Pity if not, really. Fluffy, sure, but crippling too.


Phase Out is only a problem because of the (relatively) recent Edition change. Right now Phase Out causes Necrons to lose games super early on because they can't use We'll Be Back to come back after being caught in a Sweeping Advance.

So it's not having a Phase Out rule that's the problem, the problem is with the current edition changing things up. If Necrons become Stubborn, or the Phase Out rule changes entirely then it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry KD, but I would _never_ like an army with an auto-lose rule built in.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

TheKingElessar said:


> Sorry KD, but I would _never_ like an army with an auto-lose rule built in.


Who says it has to be an auto-lose rule? There are other ways to represent it. Just a quick example off the top of my head - what if when Necrons broke in close combat (with Ld 10 Stubborn that'd be hard) they were automatically removed from the table? So instead of the entire army up and leaving, it'd happen on a unit by unit basis instead? Just an idea.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Who says it has to be an auto-lose rule? There are other ways to represent it. Just a quick example off the top of my head - what if when Necrons broke in close combat (with Ld 10 Stubborn that'd be hard) they were automatically removed from the table? So instead of the entire army up and leaving, it'd happen on a unit by unit basis instead? Just an idea.




You and your creativity!

That rule makes a lot of sense, and I like it.

I blame being focused on my Chaos.:smoke:


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I would like to keep phase out. I've had a lot of enjoyable battles against necrons in the past where it has come down to a last ditch attempt to knock over another necron to make them phase out. Some have gone my way others not but another layer added to the game is a good thing IMO.

That said maybe it pisses of tournie players. But are there any cron tournie players


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

They should really keep WBB and PhaseOut. They are both unique SR for the Necrons and it would be sad for Necs to loose them.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> That rule makes a lot of sense


which in itself may rule it out


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> which in itself may rule it out


Heh, yeah, if they let Jervis near it!

:smoke:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

the cabbage said:


> That said maybe it pisses of tournie players. But are there any cron tournie players


HELL YES! MEEE! :wild:



Akhara'Keth said:


> They should really keep WBB and PhaseOut. They are both unique SR for the Necrons and it would be sad for Necs to loose them.


I agree, withoutit they are just a faceless horde of zombies. These rules give them horror value and tactical necessity, which I believe proves the skill of us (admittedly few) necron players.



TheKingElessar said:


> Heh, yeah, if they let Jervis near it!
> 
> :smoke:


No. No! NOOOO! :hang1:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Is the current Necron codex downloadable like DH or do you still have to buy it? I wanna see what their stats are like currently then I'll understand this whole WBB stuff :laugh: Don't wanna buy it if a new one comes out soon.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Nah, you have to buy it if you want a legal copy.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ultra111 said:


> Is the current Necron codex downloadable like DH or do you still have to buy it? I wanna see what their stats are like currently then I'll understand this whole WBB stuff :laugh: Don't wanna buy it if a new one comes out soon.


Doesn't your local GW have open copies? You could always go check.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

I've run a few games playtesting with some of the "theoretical" changes to the codex. Namely:
Necron Rule= FNP, Stubborn, Slow and Purposeful
Guass= Rending
(So no WBB or Auto Glance on 6s)

With no other changes, it was impressive how much the dynamic changed. Warriors moving and firing at 24". Warriors being able to tarpit effectively. Destroyers becoming super scary. 

Just a random bit of trivia I thought I might throw out there.


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

gally912 said:


> With no other changes, it was impressive how much the dynamic changed. Warriors moving and firing at 24". Warriors being able to tarpit effectively. Destroyers becoming super scary.


i'd buy that. hate to see some fluff go, but makes sense. but i think what we should be discussing here is new stuff being brought to the table, imean this 'fix up whats broken with the cronz' thing is already written on the wall if GW has been reading online forums for the past couple of years.

i still prefer gauss though


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

I think I'll try some games with those changes. I have a feeling though it may be a bit powerful.

I'm wondering if point costs will be shifted a bit or not. I think they're pretty well done but it just feels so tough to make a 1500 point list that includes a solid amount of Destroyers and some Heavy Destroyers.


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

that's why you use monoliths. takes up a big chunk of points and doesnt add to phase out ;P


----------



## Drakiron (Jan 16, 2011)

They just came out with tomb stalker, and they're probably going to make a bunch of the old metal models plastic. Nightbringer, wraiths, all the elite choices in the whole codex, tomb spiders, and the foot lord. i play necrons, and i think those are all the metal models there are.


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

haha i love the new SM toys they confirmed today T.T


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Drakiron said:


> They just came out with tomb stalker, and they're probably going to make a bunch of the old metal models plastic. Nightbringer, wraiths, all the elite choices in the whole codex, tomb spiders, and the foot lord. i play necrons, and i think those are all the metal models there are.


The Deceiver is metal, and the Destroyer Lord and Heavy Destroyer also have metal components.


----------

